
Bye Bye Google – Foursquare Embraces OpenStreetMap - robwoodbridge
http://untether.tv/2012/bye-bye-google-foursquare-embraces-openstreetmap//
======
nextparadigms
I wonder, will OSM be sued in France too for providing free maps? Maybe this
time they will realize how ridiculous the decision against Google Maps was.

